# Who's climbed all the 5,000 ft peaks in N.E.?



## Flan (Dec 10, 2005)

So far I've done six. 4 to go (Katadhin, Adams, Madison & Lincoln). Unfortunately, I haven't been able to get the time lately to pursue the rest.  I realize this is a modest goal to some, but something I would like to accomplish. 

Next year I want to get back after it. I've gotten away from this for too long. I figure I could do Madison & Adams in a (long) day. Any suggestions on route selection? Katadhin will be a long weekend coming up from CT and I'm not all that familiar with the mountain. As far as Lincoln goes, we did Lafayette and had I known Lincoln was a 5K (my map showed it as 4,900+) I would have hiked the ridge south and bagged it. Any help would be welcome.


----------



## Mike P. (Dec 11, 2005)

I've been all at least twice, (Algonquin & Katahdin 2x, with Lafayette, Lincoln & Washington all in doubld digits)

Adams & Madison are possible in a day, distance not even that bad, elevation gain & terrain are pretty tough.  Also opportunity with Madison Hut to do seperate & stay the night between them & maybe celebrate your accomplishment.

That Said, while both of those are great peaks, I'd wager the majority of those who have been to Katahdin, think it's the best peak in the east, including the SE too!

Lincoln may be my favorite in NH.

Routes:

Adams & Madison:  From appalachia, the m,ain trailhead from Route 2, For both or either alone or together, Valley Way provides the most cover from elements & best footing, good choice for descent after a hard day.  Best ascent on a clear day, Airline Trail.  These can be done in a pseudo loop.

Lincoln:  the Classic loop with Lafayette is best, do both & you can start on round 2

Katahdin:  If you go up on a weekend in summer in order to climb teh mountain at all you need to get to the gate early, if you want to go up the way most prefer, you need to get there even earlier. (5:00 or earlier)

Best approach is from Roaring Brook which gives you easier access to the Knife Edge, Cathedral, Chimney Pond & the Saddle Trail thought of as maybe the easiest way up (much more exposed than say the trip up Marcy from the ADK Loj)

I'd probably do Lincoln next, than Katahdin as it's possible after getting that far, all trailheads are full for Katahdin access or weather is bad enough they restrict access to teh summit - In BSP they can do that - then end on either Adams or Madison.

Madison Hut is one of my favorites so I like the hut option.  I also like Gorham so i would also consider doing them as a day trip & overnighting in Gorham with a dinner & a beer or two (I'm way over 21)


----------



## TenPeaks (Dec 12, 2005)

I've also done them all at least twice and don't have much more to add to what Mike P said.

My quest to climb all the 4,000 footers in New England actually began with climbing all the 5,000 footers. I thought it was a much more attainable goal than the 48 (and 67) 4,000 footers. After finishing off the 5K's I realized I was almost a quarter of the way to all the 4K's, so I kept on hiking.


----------



## Mike P. (Dec 12, 2005)

I thought I was going to Highpoint & early on the 5K was a goal I ws looking to complete.

Unsure it was a separate goal from the 67 or 115 (Initially I thought I'd finish NY first, still only 1/2 done with the 46) or if I thought it was a step that was easier to attain to keep me upbeat & committed to the 4K.  

No trail-less peaks or wooded summits either the 10 have among the best views & most above treeline hiking there is around here.  

Many of those that might challenge are near 5,000 feet.  (Skylight & Haystack come to mind both over 4900 feet & Dix is supposed to be great too at 4857 feet - likely #46 for me)


----------



## MichaelJ (Dec 24, 2005)

I've done all the NE 4K's so I have those 5K's. That's a neat goal - you're the first I've heard to chase them.

Go to Baxter for several days; get a reservation for a campground and hit Katahdin from wherever you're staying (Katahdin Stream or Roaring Brook or Chimney Pond). That mountain deserves the extra time, it's soooo beautiful up there.

I don't have the numbers in front of me ... there are 10 in New England, or 10 in the Northeast? The latter includes the NY peaks...


----------



## Mike P. (Dec 26, 2005)

7 in NH Washington, Adams, Jefferson, Monroe, Madison, Lafayette & Lincoln
1 in ME Katahdin, Baxter Peak
2 in NY, Marcy & Algonquin

In order, Wash, Adams, Jeff, Monroe, Madison, Marcy, Katahdin, Lafayette, Algonquin, Lincoln; OR 6288, 5798, 5716 (- or I've seen 5712) 5372 (old maps had at 5384) 5366 (down 1 ft from old) 5344, 5267, 5260, 5114 & 5089 (some maps show at 5108, still 10th)


----------



## blacknblue (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm just missing Marcy from the list.  I couldn't say much about Algonquin b/c it was January and white-out, frigid conditions!  I hear the view is nice, but....
I think my favorite is Adams, maybe Katahdin.  There are many interesting routes on each.  For Adams, I have always enjoyed parking at Lowe's Store on Rt. 2 (minimal fee), hiking the Lowes Path to King Ravine Trail to Spur Trail to reach Crag Camp.  From there, Spur Trail goes to Thunderstorm Jct and the obvious route to the summit.  I prefer descending the Star Lake Trail to Madison Springs Hut, and then up Madison.  Of course, it is all weather-dependant, as some trails are sketchier than others in inclement weather/winds.


----------



## cantdog (Jan 19, 2006)

Mike P. said:
			
		

> 7 in NH Washington, Adams, Jefferson, Monroe, Madison, Lafayette & Lincoln
> 1 in ME Katahdin, Baxter Peak
> 2 in NY, Marcy & Algonquin
> 
> In order, Wash, Adams, Jeff, Monroe, Madison, Marcy, Katahdin, Lafayette, Algonquin, Lincoln; OR 6288, 5798, 5716 (- or I've seen 5712) 5372 (old maps had at 5384) 5366 (down 1 ft from old) 5344, 5267, 5260, 5114 & 5089 (some maps show at 5108, still 10th)



I have all 10.   :wink:


----------



## David Metsky (Jan 20, 2006)

That's if you accept the 200' rule for the 5000'er list.   What about Ball Crag, Mt Clay, etc? (Does North Lafayette qualify?)

 -dave-


----------



## Mike P. (Jan 20, 2006)

Leave it up to Dave to add those sub-peaks that grace trailwrights.

FWIW, yes to Ball Crag, Boott Spur, North Lafayette, Little Monroe, Franklin, Clay(RR), JQA, Adams 4.

Missing Nelson Crag, Sam Adams (& if it actually exist Adams 5)

Adams, Katahdin & Washington all have many features & trails. 

It's hard to pick a top ten, perhaps I'll start a new thread on it, Saturday or Sunday (leaving in 10-15 to the Whites - Staying Lyons, hiking Waumbek Saturday) but my Top Ten would include:

Katahdin
Adams
Haystack (NY)
Lincoln/Lafayette
Washington (even with the crowds)
Mansfield
One or two of the Bonds
Algonquin
Marcy (impressive & more character when seen from Skylight or Haystack)
Gothics

(Ten right :blink:    a Manchester (CT) Grad)


----------

